# Taunton Audi Meet is GO!



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

I have agreed the Sunday of the 24th with Ian at Taunton Audi. I know this will cause a problem for some but whichever date we agreed some were going to be excluded, sorry.

The event is from 11am to 3pm.

Ian is laying on the following: -

Buffet
Some discounts on gear like "Road Angel"
Is mail dropping all his TT clients many of whom won't be Forum or TTOC members.
Staff will be on hand to show off their facilities
Talk generally about cars, (perhaps they've got some insde info on the new TT?) perhaps not!
May have some demonstrators available also.

I've got to sort out a short ride out to a pub and pre-book enough tables for those who want to take part. Also Ian will need a rough idea of numbers for the buffet.

Therefore could I please ask you to IM me with the answer to the following. 
1. If you will be attending - buffet numbers etc.
2. Who wants to take part in a drive out with fodder at the other end.

In addition I would like to get along some specialist companies like TT Shop? GTT Engineering? A Valeting company. Anybody got any connections?????

I'm hoping that a Senior TTOC Rep. will be able to bring something along, including merchandise, on the day also.

If there is anything I've forgotten let me know. Got to go my Spanish night class is calling.

Hasta Luego!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Would one of the attendees please take some pictures and be prepared to do a one page write up for absoluTTe?









Pretty please.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

(That was pretty please with cherries on the top, BTW)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

How was the meet, anygood???


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Stupid me, it hasn't happened yet!!!!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Who is going??


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

multiprocess
you can come now 
there is a couple of us going down the M5 we can meet you just before Junction 14 michael wood services, if you fancy a sunday in taunton and a meal. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I am trying to get a cruise from the South coast organised.

Will post numbers later


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I shall be crusin with the Welsh contingent down the M5 8)


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Coming down the M4 from the Bath/Mr Dyson's Palace junction then M5. Please add me to any cruise list Wayne.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

and I am coming down from London, could meet up with Welsh crowd at Bristol


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Some will know I have some family issues which could turn things around.

For the moment I will say I cant make this meet but will be looking to come along if I can.


----------



## RitchW (Sep 13, 2004)

wesTT29, we will also be going via the M4 Bath junction (we as in my TTR and cousins TTC - SKG/DD).

Please advise if we can cruise down with yourself.

Ritch


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

To confirm some details in here for those who may join up with the S Wales cru 

The Welsh crew will be meeting up at Magor Services at 9:30 (sorry John, earlier than I originally guessed ), then across the bridge 

I suggest that we meet up then at Gordano Services (M5 just south of Bristol - J18)?

Multimap is saying 45 mins from there to Taunton - so suggest meeting up at 10 for 10:15?

Is this going to be too early for everyone? I know a few have a bit of a trek to make.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No will manage that mate,I will be at my parents at Milford Haven .Will be starting from there , its about 75 miles so leave MH at 8.00 so will be fine!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I am planning on coming depending on whether my first baby son decideds to arrive early or not.

So i will keep you posted.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

RitchW said:


> wesTT29, we will also be going via the M4 Bath junction (we as in my TTR and cousins TTC - SKG/DD).
> 
> Please advise if we can cruise down with yourself.
> 
> Ritch


Sounds like a grand plan.

I reckon from there (M4 J18 for other readers) it will take about an hour at legal speeds. We should also build in some time to RV with the South Wales mob. So, to allow for some flexibility why don't we meet up after 0930 with a view to be on the road by 0945? On the south side of J18 there is a picnic area where the arrow is on this map. It has a car park that would be a convenient place to get together.

To join the M4 & S Wales groups together, can I suggest a meet at 1000 to be on the road by 1015. My work car park just off the M5 J16 will be empty on a Sunday morning and is easy to get to for both cruises.

Click here for the location map.

Specifically, we will be we'll be heading for the Aztec Centre:










The best parking for a photo is to the right of the building as you approach it; just under the 'e' of Centre. There is a gulch in the yellow zone that provides a great U shape to look into.

Rather than taking loads of mobile numbers and creating a coordination nightmare, I propose that we should all behave like grown ups and simply aim for the meeting places and be ruthless with the timings. DIRY and I will publish any changes to the plan in this thread.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Comments in the original post here no longer apply.

S Wales, M4 & M5 groups meeting at the Aztec Centre car park in the post above.

Sorry for the confusion.

Andrew


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> To confirm some details in here for those who may join up with the S Wales cru
> 
> The Welsh crew will be meeting up at Magor Services at 9:30 (sorry John, earlier than I originally guessed ), then across the bridge
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me 10am Gordano Service


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm so excited. Tempted to drive up to meet you just for the drive in!

What is involved with arranging a drive out later? Never been on one. Is it a case of planning a route and destination? If so how far?

Hoping for some guidence as don't want to get it wrong.


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Coming from Shropshire via M6, M5 two TT's , 4 people, count us in for the day, and pub grub !!!! Will join the cruise from the services at M5 as well


----------



## RitchW (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi wesTT29

No worries with meeting up at 9.30 at the picnic area on j18 of m4 (bit early for the hamper though!), as long as you think we will get to Gordano services off the m5 for 10ish to meet the others ( Autoroute is telling me its a 20 min law abiding drive).

Regards

Ritch


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Will also be there but in my Allroad, it's only just down the road from me and I use Taunton Audi for service.
Drive out depends on how much time you all want to spend at Taunton Audi. A good drive out from Taunton is to Lynton - Lynmouth 
A358 to Minehead - A39 to Potlock then take toll road ( this can be missed out) re join A39 to Lynton Lynmouth- Stop at the harbour for a drink. Coming back take A39 heading to Barnstable then take B3223 to Simonsbath then B3224 back to Taunton or turn left on to A396 to Dunster and then back to Taunton on A39 Total about 80 to 90 miles.


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi all

Count us in, and grub  .

DIRY - thanks for the text on this one :wink: .

RichW/wesTT29 Ok if we tag along with you, and meet up at M4 J18?

Hope the weather is better than today!

Cheers


----------



## RitchW (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi TThrill

No worries at all fella, the more the merrier!

See you at the picnic area J18 m4 at 9:30 Sun 24th then.

And yes, i agree on the weather point (owning a TTR and all), so if you could bring some sunshine that would be cool [smiley=sunny.gif]

Ritch


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just to confirm - S Wales cru will be joining up with the rest of you at the Aztec West car park mentioned in WesTT29's post above.

PLEASE NOTE: This means that Gordano Services is being replaced by Aztec West.

(less chance on numpty people carriers getting into the photo )


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Just think, we'll all be logging on in a weeks time to talk about the day. Hope that it will be like today - DRY!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did anyone volunteer to write this up for absoluTTe?

I'd like, if possible, someone that hasn't done an article before. But am more than happy to get one from someone that has - if it means I get an article.

Cheers..

[smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi All

Bad new looks if we are going to be a no show  change to business trip itinerary means having to travel on Sunday.

Still Genoa should be nice this time of year 8)

Cloudy 21Â°C
Southerly Wind (1mph)


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Kell said:


> Did anyone volunteer to write this up for absoluTTe?
> 
> I'd like, if possible, someone that hasn't done an article before. But am more than happy to get one from someone that has - if it means I get an article.
> 
> ...


I'll take my camera. Not sure about my copywriting though! We'll see...... (no promises).


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

TT stu,

Thanks for organising a fantastic day, you will have to thank all the guys/girls at taunton audi for their hospitality and discounts. Bagged myself a road angel for Â£320 bargin. 

Pity the drive was a non starter but the weather of monsoon scale towards the end.

Thanks also for all who turned up what a great bunch of people [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

See you all soon.

dave and beck.

just opening the champers now.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

I couldn't get over that Champagne thing. How jammy are you all?

Stu, a big thank you to you and to all at Taunton. It was interesting and a nice day out when the weather might otherwise have just kept me in front of the gogglebox.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So - anyone feel like getting their first Byline? :wink:

Wouldn't want much from you - just about 750 words andthe relevant photos...

:twisted:


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

I'll sort it. May need help with names etc got pics sorted already.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Stu, can you post up some pics??


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Will do.


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Will do.


----------

